# IP Adressenbereich aufteilen



## Steve (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich muss in diesem Semester eine wichtige Klausur in Netze&Protokolle schreiben, es ist meine letzte Chance diese Klausur zu bestehen. Eine Wichtige Aufgabe in der Klausur ist die IP Verteilung. Ich habe die Aufgabe mal als Bild hinzugefügt. Ich wollte euch bitten, ob ihr mir bei der Lösung der Aufgabe helfen könnt. Ich bedanke mich schon im voraus.

Aufgabe ist im Anhang 



grüsse

Steve


----------



## Kai008 (15. Juni 2010)

Ich würde einfach bei einen Router DHCP de- und am anderen aktivieren, und die IPs per Mac-Addresse von ihm vergeben lassen. Oder gibt es dabei einen wichtigen Punkt, den ich übersehen habe?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. Juni 2010)

Ich denke da gehts eher um die Aufteilung des Adressraums in verschiedene Netzte und dem Routing dazwischen, oder?

Das wären ja dann 2 Netze (172.16.128.0/21 und 172.16.136.0/21 wenn ichs schnell richtig überschlagen habe. Und der Verkehr zwischen den beiden Netzen kann man über Routingeinträge auf den Cisco-Kisten einrichten.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Kai008 (15. Juni 2010)

Warum *.*.136.*?
In der Aufgabe steht ja nur


```
Verteilen sie den Adressbereich 172.16.128.0/20 so dass von dem rechten PC auf den linken PC zugreifen werden kann.
```
(Da fehlt ein Beistrich und "zugreifen" ist wohl auch in der falschen Form. Und der soll jemanden was beibringen? xD)

Außerdem ist 172 eine Klasse-B-Adresse (128 - 191, Subnet-Mask: 1.1.0.0), dementsprechend wären 172.16.128.0/21 und 172.16.136.0/21 das selbe Netz.

Wenns um 2 verschiedene Netze ginge, würde ich einfach ne Bridge oder einen BRouter dazwischen hängen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Kai008,

das 172er Netz ist zwar schon ein Klasse B Netz, jedoch ist in der Aufgabe explizit ein /20 gegeben. Somit erstreckt sich der effektiv zu vergebende Teil auf 172.16.128.1 - 172.16.143.254.
Wenn man den nun in 2 Subnetze aufteilt (Für die beiden Rechner der Aufgabe), so ist meine Darstellung oben korrekt.

Also 172.16.128.1 - 172.16.135.254 und 172.16.136.1 - 172.16.143.254 bei /21.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Kai008 (15. Juni 2010)

Oh, tut mir leid. Ich dachte, das ist eine eigentümliche Schreibweiße des Ports, der für die Verbindung genutzt wird.
Aber wenn jeder Rechner durch einen der Router eine IP zugewiesen bekommt, sollten die beiden ja selbstständig den besten (möglichst kurz und gleichmäßige Netzauslastung) Weg rausfinden und mit der Zeit ihre Routing Table aufbauen.


----------



## Navy (15. Juni 2010)

> Außerdem ist 172 eine Klasse-B-Adresse (128 - 191, Subnet-Mask: 1.1.0.0), dementsprechend wären 172.16.128.0/21 und 172.16.136.0/21 das selbe Netz.

Wird so ein Blödsinn immer noch gelehrt?

man CIDR
http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1518.html

> Wenns um 2 verschiedene Netze ginge, würde ich einfach ne Bridge oder einen BRouter dazwischen hängen.

man subnetting


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. Juni 2010)

Kai008 hat gesagt.:


> Oh, tut mir leid. Ich dachte, das ist eine eigentümliche Schreibweiße des Ports, der für die Verbindung genutzt wird.
> Aber wenn jeder Rechner durch einen der Router eine IP zugewiesen bekommt, sollten die beiden ja selbstständig den besten (möglichst kurz und gleichmäßige Netzauslastung) Weg rausfinden und mit der Zeit ihre Routing Table aufbauen.



Kein Stress, kann ja mal passieren 
Das mit dem Routing muss uns der Threadersteller etwas genauer mitteilen, aus dem Ausschnitt der Aufgabenstellung werd ich auch nit so recht schlau. Aber ich denke dass das Routing per Hand eingestellt werden muss, da die beiden Router ja in verschiedenen Netzen sind.



Navy hat gesagt.:


> > Außerdem ist 172 eine Klasse-B-Adresse (128 - 191, Subnet-Mask: 1.1.0.0), dementsprechend wären 172.16.128.0/21 und 172.16.136.0/21 das selbe Netz.
> > Wenns um 2 verschiedene Netze ginge, würde ich einfach ne Bridge oder einen BRouter dazwischen hängen.
> 
> man subnetting




```
evil-server:~# man subnetting
No manual entry for subnetting
evil-server:~# man CIDR
No manual entry for CIDR
```

// Edit: Ich möcht dich ja nur ungern flamen, aber von einem Moderator hätte ich eine etwas höflichere und präzisere Antwort erwartet...

Gruß
BK


----------



## Kai008 (15. Juni 2010)

Nimms mir bitte nicht übel, aber RFC sind (zumindest für mich) so schwer zu lesen, dass ich wenn möglich versuche andere Texte zu finden.
Hab gegooelt und bin wie meistens sofort in der Wiki über "CIDR" gelandet.


```
Mit CIDR entfällt die feste Zuordnung einer IPv4-Adresse zu einer Netzklasse, aus welcher die
Präfixlänge hervor ging. Durch die zusätzliche Angabe einer Netzmaske wird jetzt die IP-Adresse
in den Netzwerk- und Hostteil aufgeteilt.
```

Das ist doch das, was ich gesagt habe, oder irre ich mich?
Und Bridges sind vielleicht ein wenig veraltet, aber eben dazu da, Netze miteinander zu koppeln. Nur weil etwas älter ist, ist es ja nicht gleich schlecht.


----------



## Navy (15. Juni 2010)

Kai008 hat gesagt.:


> Nimms mir bitte nicht übel, aber RFC sind (zumindest für mich) so schwer zu lesen, dass ich wenn möglich versuche andere Texte zu finden.
> Hab gegooelt und bin wie meistens sofort in der Wiki über "CIDR" gelandet.



Das Wiki ist keine sichere Wissensbasis, allenfalls ein Anhaltspunkt. RfC-Dokumente sind Fakten, sofern etabliert.



> Das ist doch das, was ich gesagt habe, oder irre ich mich?


Nein. Ja. Siehe unten.



> Und Bridges sind vielleicht ein wenig veraltet, aber eben dazu da, Netze miteinander zu koppeln. Nur weil etwas älter ist, ist es ja nicht gleich schlecht.



Es geht mitnichten um den Einsatz von Bridges, deren Existenzgrundlage noch immer vorhanden ist. Es geht darum. dass es *kein* classfull routing und demnach auch keine Netzklassen mehr gibt – und dass schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren.
Sorry, aber die gesamte Aussage 





> Außerdem ist 172 eine Klasse-B-Adresse (128 - 191, Subnet-Mask: 1.1.0.0), dementsprechend wären 172.16.128.0/21 und 172.16.136.0/21 das selbe Netz.


 falsch.

Und ja, meine Antwort strotzt nicht unbedingt vor Höflichkeit, jedoch geht es hier um den Wissensaustausch und beleidigt habe ich auch niemanden. Ich diskutiere leidenschaftslos, also bitte nichts persönlich nehmen.


----------



## Steve (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe keine anderen infomrationen. DIe Aufgabe ist so nackt ne Prüfungsaufgabe. Ich habe sie letztes semester nicht hinbekommen und bin wegen der Aufgabe durchgefallen( 1/3 der Prüfung).  Ich habe es mit subnetting versucht aber irgendwie war es nicht richtig. WIsst ihr vielleicht was ich bei der Aufgabe bachten muss. Hat vielleicht einer eine Lösung bzw. ein Lösungsvorschlag


----------



## Bratkartoffel (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wie schon gesagt, ohne weitere Angaben ist die Aufgabe sinnlos. Die Frage ist nicht präzise gestellt und nicht abgegrenzt.
Deshalb sollte der Ansatz des Subnettings richtig sein, dazu noch das Routing zwischen den Cisco-Routern und jeder kann mit jeden kommunizieren, falls erwünscht.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Navy (18. Juni 2010)

Die Aufgabe ist doch recht Eindeutig. Gegeben ist das Netz und die Hardware, gesucht sind die Adressen, die die Clients haben sollen.

Das Netz ist also 172.168.128.0/255.255.0.0 (16)

Wir haben also die Startadresse: 172.16.0.1/16 und die letztes Adresse des Netzes 172.16.255.254/16 (Broadcast ist 172.16.255.254), und diese kannst Du nach Gusto an die Hosts und Router verteilen.


----------

